# bestimmte Elemente in einem Bild verlinken



## AllieAusNotebook (30. Januar 2008)

Hi ihr!

Ich habe absolut keine Erfahrung damit, also weder mit Möglichkeiten in Programmen oder Programmatisch.

Ich möchte für unsere Home-Seite ein Bild mit einem Haus darstellen, wo aber nur einzelne Elemente anklickbar sein sollen. Mein erster Gedanke war nun, ob ich ein Bild erstelle, was meine Anforderungen wieder spiegelt und dann darauf über eine HTML - Table die Elemente lege über das Bild, die anklickbar sein sollen. Meinetwegen eine Mikrowelle in der Küche oder ein Fernseher im Wohnzimmer. Dann hätte ich aber die Sorge, ob es mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen in unterschiedlichen Browsern auch gleich dargestellt werden würde. Da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung und Praxis. Es soll kein Weltmeisterprojekt werden, daher würden mir einfache Hinweise wie ich das Projekt angehen soll, schon genügen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Allie


----------



## hela (30. Januar 2008)

Hi du,
dafür gibt es verweissensitive Grafiken (ImageMaps).


----------



## AllieAusNotebook (30. Januar 2008)

Volltreffer! Lieben Dank!


----------



## ecosts (30. Januar 2008)

Dafür hätte ich verschiedene Möglichkeiten, bei einer Tabelle (HTML) oder Layer (XML) kannst du nur viereckige Gegenstände darstellen. Also wenn das passen würde kannst du die Elemente zerschneiden und dann verlinken.Zu diesem Thema findest du hier einen Workshop ist ne Art Tutorial.

Als zweite Lösung würde ich dir JavaScript oder Flash empfehlen bei beiden kannst du genaue Vektorpunkte angeben die als Button dienen können. Sieh einfach mal in die Tutorials Javascript oder Flash da findest du sicher etwas passendes.

Lg eCosts


----------



## Inspector (30. Januar 2008)

Verweissensitive Grafiken sind für solche Fälle sicher die beste Lösung. Für Experimentierfreudige und für besondere Ansprüche gäbe es da noch die Möglichkeit, die Grafik als svg auszuführen, und davon einzelne Elemente per xlink zu einem Link zu machen. Der große Haken daran: Nix für IE


----------

